# Anyone heard of a Billy Mealor Saddle?



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Never heard a bad word against them, I know they are fairly rare. They were all handmade and then the old boy retired a while back so there aren't any more being made.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have never heard of them I only trail ride and ride 6 days ago and go camping once a month and on those days am in the saddle 8 hours at a time. I own a Tucker Trail Saddle and have had it for 5 yrs and not a single problem. The comfort is amazing and the quality is top notch. I would recommend Tuckers to anyone


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I believe Billy retired form Saddle Making and lives in Lula, GA

I met him about 8 years ago, he makes great saddles...............


.


----------



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> I believe Billy retired form Saddle Making and lives in Lula, GA
> 
> ...


I ended up buying three Billy Mealor Saddles for my three horses. Southern you are right, they are well made for sure.
I sold my Caldwell Saddle because it was wide enough for my horse but too wide for me to ride comfortably after several hours in the saddle.


----------



## color01joy (Sep 28, 2013)

womack29 said:


> I have never heard of them I only trail ride and ride 6 days ago and go camping once a month and on those days am in the saddle 8 hours at a time. I own a Tucker Trail Saddle and have had it for 5 yrs and not a single problem. The comfort is amazing and the quality is top notch. I would recommend Tuckers to anyone



I love my Tucker also.


----------



## loraksavage (Dec 16, 2021)

Irish Wake said:


> I ended up buying three Billy Mealor Saddles for my three horses. Southern you are right, they are well made for sure.
> I sold my Caldwell Saddle because it was wide enough for my horse but too wide for me to ride comfortably after several hours in the saddle.


You got any Billy Mealor saddles that you want to sell?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*MODERATORS NOTE:*

This thread is from 2013 and has not been updated nor has the member who started it been here since 2015.
With the inactivity please do not expect a answer...

Do to old & duty this *thread is now CLOSED* to comments further....sorry.


----------

